# Walko portable work bench?



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

"This looks interesting





I didn't check the price yet but it certainly does a lot of job site requirements relatively easily.

bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

A lot of Festool stuff in that video…this thing oozes expensive…looks cool though.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

It's seems really compact, That's what attracted me to it.
http://www.festooljunkie.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/207/products_id/1335/walko-workbench-systems/walko-4-professional-kit.html
$899.00 (Free shipping to the Lower 48 States)

Bob


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

looks very cool! i'm thinking uber expensive also. it might be like an omni-jig, high priced to begin with but you still have to buy a ton of attachments and things if you really want to do serious work like they show in commercials and stuff.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

I'll have to try and look at the video later tonight. The picture in the link to festooljunkie just looks like a workmate.

Anyone care to expound on how its not?


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

Yep that thing is nice, if you were a trim carpenter or something it might be worth it but it is way to expensive for me just like all the festool tools he was using.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

If I were a Pro in the building trade I would not be too upset at paying $900.00 for a tool like this.
With this a couple of other Festool machines you could potentially save yourself thousands in time and lord knows how much in gas pulling a trailer full of shop tools.
Today time is money and if your bid too high because you have old equipment you wont get the job.

Probably a bit pricey for a weekend warrior but then time is not money in that case.

Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

It looks like it is new company just coming into the market place from Europe (Netherlands)

Here is a link to more technical information. http://www.walko.nl/images/Infokaart%20ENG%20LQ.pdf

Link to European price list http://www.walko.nl/images/Pricelist%20ENG.pdf

Link to the general brochure http://www.walko.nl/images/Flyer%20ENG%202A4.pdf

Not being a general contractor, I really do not know what is on the market place, but for me it gets a thumbs up - it looks very versatile and sturdy. I wonder how it will stand up to all the abuse it gets on site.

If anybody buys one of these, I would love to see a report on what they think.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

no thanks. I cant see how this can be worth that kind of money. Saw horses are cheap and with a little clever design, you can make something just as if not more functional


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

if I didnt "NEED" a new (used) tractor I'ld buy one.

Festool might be expensive but youcry once and never cry again. Making dust in another persons house is nasty on relationships and Festool seems to have solved this problem. That in itself is worth it.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tony, that price translates to about $750.00 in U.S. dollars for the professional unit. I would think less than $100.00 for shipping . They weigh in at 100 lbs.
They guys importing them have chosen $899.00 as the U.S. retail. 
We will have to see how well that works over here.

Roman, you are right about making a mess on others property. There is little excuse for it today and it is not well tolerated. 
I have to admire the efficiency of the Festool line too.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Bob;

Cool product! I'll admit it looks quite useful.

I'm not sure I'm smart enough to use one thoug.

I once got both hands stuck in one of those folding ladders at home depot!v It's a good thing I had a helper with me to get me out.

And the price is a bit scary too.

Thanks for posting this.

Lee

Lee


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

It's definately a versatile unit but way, way too pricey. Give it a year and someone else will be making them for $200.00.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi yes like all Festo stuff you are paying for the brand name .It's hardly a new scientific discovery .I could knock something like that up out of wood/plywood for less than $100 way less ,so if you must have the brand name go for it. Otherwise I am sure we could all spend the money more wisely.It's like having a five karat diamond ring buy one if you feel a desperate need to let people know how rich you are or that you can make the monthly payments but let's be honest you don't need one do you? Alistair


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

An interesting looking tool. Thanks for the post.


----------



## TimmyC (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all, For the record, I am the importer of the Walko. It has been in production for quite some time in Europe and has been very popular with all carpenters, not just the Festool dudes. Although, the bench is certainly Festoolesque. I wanted to give you all a bit of an update on the Walko Workbench. We have set up dealers nationwide (coast to coast) and there are several benches out there already. AceTool on Long Island, Woodwerks in Columbus, OH, Lincoln Hardwood and Tool in Lincoln, NE, and Eagle-Tool out in Pasadena, CA. We will begin shipping to dealers next week, so many of you all will be able to view the bench first hand in a week or two.

Regards,

Tim


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Timmy, let me be among the first to wish you good luck and sucess your venture.

Nobody knows how had this is until you've been there.

Bob


----------



## Trailer_man (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the post

I feel that the amount they want for this European unit is not within the American woodworkers price point just like Festool The traslation from EU to dollars is probably higher because of the flux in the exchange rate and the additional profit need by the US distribution network. 
If they can figure out how to lower the price (not quality) the demand will skyrocket. I don't hear anyone complaining about quality or functionility, just cost, cost, cost. Yes they are getting the upper end of woodworking segement; the people that do it for a living or at a customer's site. That's good for the early adoptors and the people truely able to justify the cost. But how many woodworking shops do you see in any one town or city? Pretty small customer base. I am sure they know cost is an inhibitor, but they haven't made the painful changes nescessary to make the units a reality for the average home woodworker. Yes they have their own "Mexico" european countries, yes they could start having parts made in China, and yes they could start having it assemblied in the US (even though it is a dense product and your not shipping a lot of air so it could also be assembled in China). It's just a matter of how long are they going to wait. Until someone else comes along and undercuts them? Then they really lost the icing on the cake.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Pros should have pro tools if they are going to charge Pro prices.
If you are in the business for the long haul what difference could the price of a decent setup really make and how much time will it save you in making do over and over?

*As for the Chinese… they will never make anything of any consequence as long as they have their current mindset.*

cheers
Bob


----------



## Trailer_man (Mar 7, 2009)

True, pros can afford the luxury of pro tools, but that leaves out the other 90%. That is where the money is at.

As for China (off subject), look at the Toyota during the 60's and their first cars in the US. Cars that hit the West coast didn't have air conditioning, but they eventually figured out the US market. China is not stupid nor is Russia for that matter; look at the automobile industry. Russia bought into SAAB (announced today) and now they have Swedish technology. Luckily GM didn't include China in the sail of Opel (China was openly bidding on a minor share of the company). If they were successful, it would have been a done deal financially. Now with the investors chosen, it a deal but government assistance is necessary.

So I believe that they do have an evolving mindset. That and I dare the US to stop all incoming shipments fro China. It would kill the market; including Wal-Mart and other big box retailers. I believe we need to change our current mindset.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

As you point out China is not the only player out there.
As I mentioned China must change the way it thinks about quality and deception very quickly if it is to remain the off shore factory for WallyMart.
Most of the best ideas in manufacturing along with the tools and know how have been shipped to China to reduce input costs and by now the quiality should be at or near what it was before we shipped it over. 
It is not.


----------



## tooltimegrunt (Nov 21, 2009)

Bench looks great, well made and versatile and the price is within reason for what it does!! I am already adding up how much time and money it will save me at home.

As for China and it products, after seeing the comments concerning the price of this bench, China doesn't need to improve a thing, it appears Americans have no eye for quality or innovation, just price. Buy hey that's obvious in the our beer choices (Bud). Thanks but Ill save my pennies for Sam Adams.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This an interesting mobile beach but as 20 year contractor it's to large to haul around and if I wanted one I could make a a shop built version out of 2×4s hinges and stanchions and book shelf brackets for $100 give or take. Would look as nice ? no way .would it do all this does ? maybe 90%. would it impress my customers.
Not a chance!. I think the price is too high. But there will be takers for it. People buy Festool tools don't they?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

That sounds like quite a challenge Jim.
I'd like to see what you come up with.
Keep track of your time too.

Bob


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bob
I wish I could work with Sketch up I'd draw out what I was thinking of. I don't have plans to make one because the design would not fit in my heavily tooled and organised contracting truck. I guess that leaves me at all show and no go.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Jim, I think the product was geared at the hundreds of thousands of apartments in crowded European cities where parking is almost totally restricted. 
You take what you need to the building, unload and literally carry your tools to the job.
Time is money everywhere and especially in Europe.
If you can do everything on the jobsite you save another trip.
High end European tools address this.
Maybe it's not a necessity here yet but times they are a changing.
Festool etc. is not for everyone. Just the ones that want to succeed. <vbg>


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good point Bob makes sense to me.


----------

